# طريقة تركيب كمبروسور هواء للحصول على ضغط عالي لنفخ الكفرات



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

التجهيزات:

1- كمبروسور

2- بكرة وزن سير

3- سير

4- لي هواء بطول متر إلى متر ونص، مقاس 8 ملم وقوة تحمل ضغط 20 بار

5- قفيز عدد (2)

6- بلف هواء

7- فاصل كهرباء

8- قاعدة كمبروسور

9- قاعدة فاصل وبلف الهواء



كافة التجهيزات تقوم الورشة بتوفيرها وترهيمها (كالقاعدة)، والشهادة لله إنهم يختارون دائما الأفضل والمناسب للسيارة.



القطع اللي انا جبتها:

1- عازل للحرارة مقاس 5/8 من محلات التبريد اللي في شارع الريل

2- بلف هواء اللي يركب على القاعدة ، وهو من محل (الفانوس) من شارع الريل



أنواع السيارات اللي يركب عليها:

حسب إفادة (أبو عبدالله) صاحب الورشة، وكذلك الفني (فيروز)، فإن السيارات اللي يركب عليها هي التاليه:

1- اللاندكروزر من 97 وتحت.

2- الباترول اللي ماكينته 4500

3- أي سيارة فيها فراغ بجانب راس الماكينة لا يقل عن 25 × 25 سم

باقي السيارات فيها زحمة خصوصا جهة السيور.



أنواع الكمبروسورات :

1- مقاس 18 بار وهو اللي يجي للجيوب والديّنا. وحجمة يحتاج فراغ جهة السيور بمساحة 30×30 سم

2- مقاس 25 بار وهو اللي يجي للباصات الوسط (خط البلدة) ، وحجمة يحتاج فراغ جهة السيور بمساحة 35×35 سم

3- مقاس 30 بار وهو اللي يجي للباصات الكبيرة (الصفراء) ، وحجمه يحتاج فراغ يصل إلى 40×40 سم ومن الصعب تركيبه في الجيوب لانه يحتاج ارتفاع وبالتالي يضرب في الكبوت.



جيت أبشري الكمبروسور من محلات التشليح اللي بالصناعية، لقيت اسعار مقاس (18) تتراوح ما بين 700 - 900 ريال، ومقاس (25) ما بين 1200 - 1500 ريال، أما مقاس (30) بار فلم أجده، ولكن قيل لي أنه في الوكالة بـ 4000 ريال.

وباستشارة الفني (فيروز) قال أن مقاس (18) مناسب جدا، ويعطيك كمية وضغط الهواء اللي تحتاجها في أقل وقت، ولا تدعوا الحاجة إلى أحجام أكبر لانها تكلف أكثر وتأخذ حيز أكبر ويمكن ما تركيب في السيارة.



توكلت على الله وطلبتهم يركبون مقاس (18) بار ، لانه حسب مشورة الفني هو الأفضل والمناسب لسيارتي (في أكس ار 94).



قاموا في البداية بأخذ المقاسات وترهيم القاعدة اللي يركب عليها الكمبروسور





ثم تركيب الكمبروسور كما في الصورة









وترهيم موقع بكرة وزن السير 




على فكرة بعد ما تم تركيب الكمبروسور قاموا بتغيير السير بواحد أطول، وتم اختيار مقاسه بعد ما تم تجهيز كامل الكمبروسور.



بعدها تم ثبيت بلف الهواء في الرفرف داخل الكبوت على قاعدة ألمنيوم مع الفاصل الكهربائي، حتى تبعد عن حرارة الماكينة أثناء توصيل اللي بالبلف.






كما تم تركيب عازل للحرارة على لي الهواء (كما هو في الصورة)


تمديدات اللي




والعازل المستخدم 











بصراحة شغلهم مميز، ولا شغل الوكالة، لان كل شي مثبت بشكل جيد، حتى الأسلاك يمدونها داخل (جرور)، وما فيه شي هامل، كل شي مثبت.



---------------------- 


الورشة : سوافي
الفني : فيروز

الموقع : وانت متجه جنوب على الخط الدائري الشرقي، إذا جيت مخرج (18) وكأنك رايح لسكن البحرية، وصلت تحت كبري مخرج 18 أول ما تطلع من تحته يجيك كبري على يسارك، رح منه وكأنك رايح شرق،وأول ما نتزل من الكبري يجيك اشارة، رح منها يمين، ورابع لفه يمين أدخل منها، وللتأكيد رابع لفه تجي بعد كبينة اتصالات، وبعد ما تلف يمين، ثاني لفة يسار، راحتلقى ورشة سوافي في وجهك مباشرة .
على فكرة دوامهم ينتهي الساعة 8 مساء، ولايشتغلون في فترة الظهر.

وسيلة الاتصال: 2418838

السعر : (1000) ألف ريال (يعتمد السعر على نوع السيارة وحجم الكمبروسور والأدوات المستخدمة).




إحداثي موقع الورشة :
N 24 37 720
E 46 48 777

كروكي الموقع :






النتيجة: 
استخدمت الكمبروسور ، لقيته تعتمد قوة إندفاع الهواء (ضغط الهواء) على دعسة البنزين، وبحمد الله ما تأخذ تعبئة الكفرات الأربع 3 دقائق.



إن شاء الله قدرت أفيدكم
منقوللللللللللللللل اليكم الرابطططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط بالصورررررررررر
http://www.mekshat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36984


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 مارس 2009)

الأخ الفاضل م.محمود جمال.

تحية طيبة .

بسبب اللهجة المحلية لم افهم موضوعك .

واعتقد السبب يعود لصاحب الموضوع الاصلي .

ومن الله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
الموضوع منقول وقد ذكرت ذلك


----------



## حسن الأديب (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووور على فكرة عم نعاني من اختلاف المصطلحات بيننا وبينكم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## اسامة القاسى (18 أبريل 2009)

الى انى فهمتة انة يستخدم فى نفخ الكاوتش فى حالة تعرضة لحادث ما بعيد عن مركز صيانة صح ولا خطا؟


----------



## اسامة القاسى (18 أبريل 2009)

على العموم فكرة جميلة


----------



## drsh100100 (30 يوليو 2009)

المنتدى لا يوجد بهى اى استفاده


----------

